# Favorite conspiracy theories or ones that interest you



## OuttaTownWeGo

What's your favorite, or craziest conspiracy theories you know of?
Recently watched some of Joe Rogan vs Alex Jones and seemed like a good discussion.


----------



## Tengu91

The "space is fake" conspiracy I heard Eddie Bravo delve into on one of the Joe Rogan experiences was pretty wonky. I liked that one. Not because I believe it, but because I usually feel pretty stupid only to realize there are people out there who DO believe it and it makes me feel a bit better about myself.

That and flat-earthers/flat earth conspiracy. That one's pretty great for a self-esteem boost as well.


----------



## roughdraft

back in @ 2010 - 2011 there was an earthquake out of Northwestern Virginia that was felt through the Atlantic regions.

Sometime out traveling about a year later it came up in conversation and someone suggested that it was likely an explosion from a war in an underground civilization "because x and y seismologists proved that it is impossible for an earthquake to take place there" and started on about this underground civilization

crazier things have happened


----------



## BardoBard

David Ike has been pretty entertaining

I remember watching a "documentary" about the whole ancient aliens thing in early the 2000s, some lady was talking about how the aliens in the white house forced her to eat feces during some kind of bloody orgy. Word


----------



## blank

Reptoids from Alpha Draconis. If I ever start a band, that will be the name. They're like the lizard Illuminati.


----------



## noothgrush

Pizzagate was fascinating me for awhile.


----------



## roughdraft

noothgrush said:


> Pizzagate was fascinating me for awhile.



not too far fetched either is it?


----------



## troublefunk

David Ickes writing about Bohemian Grove where claims Bush,Clinton and all those in powerful positions hunt human game among other activities.
And the moon landing - never happened.


----------



## Willis




----------



## Coywolf

Holy shit Joe Rogan vs. Alex Jones sounds really really interesting. I'm going to watch it.

I'll second what has been said before.

Flat earth. Space is fake. 

But the anti climate change is the most fucked up one, man. That is going to kill us all. 

I had a theory that Trump only ran to destroy the Republican party and get Hillary elected...but damn...did that backfire....

Also. 9/11 is a great one. That shit was totally partially orchestrated by the US government.


----------



## roughdraft

Coywolf said:


> I had a theory that Trump only ran to destroy the Republican party



you *may* have that half of it right though


----------



## BardoBard

Rogan vs Jones is happening


----------



## Deleted member 22934

You ever heard the word schizophrenic?

You ever seen those guys that wear tin foil hats when they're at home on the couch because they're convinced the government is using microwave signal technology to send voices to their skulls?

Its a real thing... Look up targetted individuals. They have facebook groups where these people talk about how the government is controlling their minds and shit.....

Anyways, heres a conspiracy theory for ya... What if they are being targetted by the government, but in a way thats so sophisticated, nobody has caught on to it.... Like what they're experiencng is real and the only thing they're wrong about is how exactly the voices re getting to them... You know how cars now days have computers that allow police to shut off the vehicle remotely if it ever gets involved in a pursuit... Well imagine if those computers could be programmed to play recordings.... Imagine that you got some homeless guy thats being targetted and he's on foot walking down the street. And all the newer cars in that area were programmed to play recordings of insults directed toward this guy just loud enough for him to hear it everytime a car passes him, but not loud enough to be obnoxious. So nobody inside the vehicle notices and anybody on the street would just mark it off as somebody in the distance. But this guy is sensitized to it because he hears it constantly. 

What if a secret service taps into security systems of public places and uses facial recognition to electronically stalk someone... And electronically harrasses them with recordings of insults everywhere they go... And its all in effort to try and drive someone into suicide...

And what if they also used sound competing technology... Like imagine a device that had recordings on it... You could upload any recording you wanted onto it. But it wouldnt play them at a consistant volume... Instead it would only play them when something else made sound... Like if a car drove by, this device would be designed to compete with the sound of the passing car... In other words, it would be programmed to play just slightly louder than any existing noise... So that its never playing by itself, and can only be heard when something or someone makes a different noise... Making it harder to prove that its happenning. So whatever you hear, or actually EVERYTHING that you hear.... At the exact same time, you also hear this other devise over top of it and slightly louder... The whole point would be to drive someone insane and make them want to get to a quiet place by themself and away from all noise.... So it helps in isolating them, making it easier to target them. And because someone is stalking them with this device, they just think its all in their head and they dont understand whats happening. Or better yet, what if these sound competing devices were built into new cars and could be turned on and off and programmed remotely... Like anytime the government wanted to electronically harrass someone who was walking down the street, they would just turn these devices on remotely to every car in that area. And the person on the street would have no idea where the noise is coming from...


----------



## Strangeandsolo

this guy gets me. I check him every day. My fav!


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle

"Kennedy was killed by a combination of Texas oil money and Texas political influence combined with a CIA element, perhaps a rogue element perhaps not, led by George Bush Senior, and utilizing the Cuban exiles trained and equipped by CIA to assassinate Castro, but so furious over the Bay of Pigs they were happy to be part of the assassination. Few understand that CIA set JFK up, lied to him about the prospects of the invasion, and generally committed treason in lying to the President and failing to be professional in all matters pertaining to Cuba."
https://phibetaiota.net/2013/01/review-dvd-dark-legacy/


----------



## troublefunk

Space is fake?Never heard that one before.
Well whatever the fuck i look out to on a clear night in a bivvy bag i still love all the same.

A mate told me something about Paul Mccartney actually died many years ago?Dunno if he meant during the Beatles era?


----------



## Willis

if youve heard his singing recently at least his voice may have died


----------



## Deleted member 21429

Abraham Lincoln committed suicide a year before his double was assassinated. ~ peace


----------



## noothgrush

roughdraft said:


> not too far fetched either is it?


Im convinced its real. Why are they using pedophile slang on a hidden email server?


----------



## Dmac

the hollow earth theory is one of my favorites.


----------



## roughdraft

noothgrush said:


> Im convinced its real. Why are they using pedophile slang on a hidden email server?



i havent seen the proof but evil is as evil does


----------



## vilikas55

OuttaTownWeGo said:


> What's your favorite, or craziest conspiracy theories you know of?
> Recently watched some of Joe Rogan vs Alex Jones and seemed like a good discussion.


I found out this one quite recently: strangely ideal circle that, when drawn on a spherical map, connects many of the ancient sites throughout the world including Giza, macchupicchu, easter islands, Ur, Petra etc. Makes my nerdy sensors tingle...


----------



## vilikas55

Dmac said:


> the hollow earth theory is one of my favorites.


And of course hollow earth sounds like something from a movie. Under the second sun underground, the Fourth Reich led by Elvis is breeding dinosaurs and preparing for an invasion on us, surface dwellers.


----------



## AAAutin

...that love is real and sustainable?

@Juan Derlust Did you happen to check out The RFK Tapes? (I suppose your old man lived it; but it might make for compelling listening anyway.)


----------



## BardoBard

noothgrush said:


> Im convinced its real. Why are they using pedophile slang on a hidden email server?



I'd be surprised if there weren't pedo rings in DC, but the pizza gate slang came off as schizophrenics reading too much into conversations about food.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

troublefunk said:


> A mate told me something about Paul Mccartney actually died many years ago?Dunno if he meant during the Beatles era?



Faul(Fake Paul)McCartney, that's a fun one to dive into.


----------



## blank

BardoBard said:


> I'd be surprised if there weren't pedo rings in DC, but the pizza gate slang came off as schizophrenics reading too much into conversations about food.


The REAL baby back ribs.


----------



## BusGypsy

don't know if it's much of a conspiracy, but I love the Panspermia hypothesis
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panspermia
That life was planted here on space. Maybe as an experiment or something.
I also like to think weed, lsd snd shrooms are from aliens too.
https://www.seattleweekly.com/food/the-dark-star-of-doobage/


----------



## Deleted member 21367

My favorite is John Lang and the Fresno Police Department. It scares me.

Buddy Web i think in Texas who thinks the police have tunneled underneath his house to operate a prostitution ring out of his attic. Ended getting shot in the foot 'from beneath his floor'.


----------



## Deleted member 20683

First a reminiscence: I remember the early days of the anti Iraq war movement there was often a small but vocal contingent of “9/11 truthers”. Anti-authoritarian and anti-capitalist movements eventually took steps to push them out. At first I couldn’t understand why. Didn’t it seem plausible that men in smoky back rooms were making power moves, even according to leftist theory? But I realized that when you dug into the politics of these conspiracists though you would inevitably find ravings about the federal reserve and the rothschilds, insistence on the gold standard and constitutional originalism, all articulated by white dudes on the far right. Left theory doesn’t discount conspiracies by the elite, rather it points out how society as a whole takes the form of such a conspiracy. There’s no need to dig deeper and those who insist on doing so(on the most vaporous of evidence) would ultimately rather cover up the shape of things as they already manifestly are. 

Conspiracy theories are enticing for those who can’t or won’t process the big picture of what is actually, more or less clearly and legally happening in front of them in our society, and typically involves a fair amount of projection as any paranoid delusion. 

Case study 1: as has been clearly analyzed by many left theorists, society is controlled by the capitalist process of accumulation. It’s simple to understand as anyone who has worked for a wage: the boss is keeping a portion of what our labor is worth as profits that partly go back into control of the enterprise as a whole (e.g. automation that gradually makes workers obsolete, making our labor less valuable day by day) and partly into his pocket, becoming all the nice houses and yachts he owns and more importantly investment stakes in the economy as a whole. The right wing conspiracist take is to blame “international bankers”, i.e. Jews, fetishizing a distinction between ‘bad’ financial capital and ‘good’ industrial capital, a distinction with no basis in reality; that is, an ideological mirage that protects capitalism. 

Case study 2: pizzagate/q and the other variants. There is zero evidence for this anti leftist and extremely wild narrative while border authorities are mass disappearing refugee children right now, and while all sorts of violence and abuse is perpetrated in the households of ‘normal’ America, especially the right wing Christian white supremacist patriarchs. Who benefits from circulating such a pile of senseless far-right boomer Facebook rumors(“theory”)?

Tl;dr There are no Illuminati or international Jews running the world. The workings of white supremacist, patriarchal colonial capitalist system are obvious and out in the open. Conspiracy theories are there to distract you- mainly those who already benefit from them, i.e. ideology perfected.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

I'm really into this whole "penis earth" theory, people sayin' the earth isn't actually round, but its far more phallic and resembles like a penis/ballsack or something. What do you guys think?


----------



## BardoBard

If the world is shaped like a dick, where is its asshole?

Im going with asshole Uzbekistan


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Engineer J Lupo said:


> Faul(Fake Paul)McCartney, that's a fun one to dive into.



Dove in for about 5 seconds on that, then got outta the water!


----------



## Deleted member 24782

blank said:


> Reptoids from Alpha Draconis. If I ever start a band, that will be the name. They're like the lizard Illuminati.



Thats already a band, look it up.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

GuyWithTwoArms said:


> My favorite is John Lang and the Fresno Police Department. It scares me.
> 
> Buddy Web i think in Texas who thinks the police have tunneled underneath his house to operate a prostitution ring out of his attic. Ended getting shot in the foot 'from beneath his floor'.



Yeah I dove into this one a while back, pretty fascinating. I used to live in the Central Valley which is how I heard about it.


----------



## benton

The university admissions scandal that recently broke is a conspiracy, and it's more than a theory!


----------



## street mermaid

mandela effect~


----------



## SaltyCrew

What do y'all think of when you think flat Earth? A flat floating disc? Why? Because someone gave that idea? Because the ball floats in space? So therefore if someone thinks the Earth is flat they must think it's a disc with an edge that floats in space. Has anyone here actually been up there see for themselves? No, we all rely on pictures and old astro-not interviews. These pictures and interviews also come from the same folks y'all hate so much who try controlling our lives.

In my opinion, the idea of living on a spinning ball, or disc, or dick shape planet (someone threw that idea out lol ) is the biggest prison ever invented. It represents a limited amount of space. Rat in a cage. A fence. What if the land were to keep going? What if there were more resources? Would life as we know it be the same? They tell you the universe is always expanding; seems to be a cold gas above us, hot liquid below us, we walk on the moderate temp solid in the middle.

"...many a hands began to scan around for the next plateu, some say it was Greenland, some say Mexico. Others decided it was nowhere except for where they stood, those we're all just guesses, wouldn't help you if they could."
- Cobain

Y'all will probably think I'm a "flat earther" whatever that means, but fact is I don't know either way. I find some things the authority tells us really hard to believe, while pushing an agenda the whole time.

I'd love to openly discuss this topic with anyone who cares to, as long as it stays respectful. The fact it's being discussed at all, and world wide, gives shocking proof of the fact there is not any hands down undisputable piece of evidence to show we live on a spinning ball, or we wouldn't be talking about it. It's wing nut AF but I think it's interesting. 

Math Powerland (Matthew Boylan) has alot to say about all this, for years, yet Joe Rogan and crew REFUSE to acknowledge him.
Math's YT channel is : theNASAchannel


----------



## BardoBard

Astronomy debunked flat Earth ages ago, grab a telescope and check out some satellites.


----------



## AwakenedAdele

Tartaria and the mudflood


----------



## UBERFLIEGE

Moon hoax and flat earth...I believe that humans landed on the moon...I believe the earth is a sphere...I believe it cuz they told me


----------



## blank

That flat Earth thing is actually mostly based in Christian fundamentalist folks with their literal biblical interpretations. I think it spread beyond that to people who are just super mentally ill.


----------



## Batsy

I remember years ago my brother showed me a meme about a satirical conspiracy theory that made fun of paranoid neo-nazis. It was a "theory" that Israel might be "secretly run by jews". lmao

I also heard that there are satirical conspiracy theories that Connecticut doesn't exist, because "think about it, have you ever heard of an actual person from Connecticut?"


----------



## WyldLyfe

Theres only really one "conspiracy theory" imo, an thats that theres a group of people or an agenda that wants to control humans, if you can't see that going on then I don't know what to say to you. Shits getting worse and it might have to get really bad for people to start doing something about it as a collective more. We could go one about a whole lot, chem trails, vaccines, poison foods, government surveillance, mind control an manipulation, the dark occult, technology.. ect. There is a force that wants to corrupt and invert everything, it hates life an joy, everything that is going on an that the corrupt ones are doing is just to help us think outside the box an get past it and create a better world. There is many timelines humanity could take now.. but its up to us as a collective, together to shape an create this world the way we want it for future generations to come, our actions matter!! what you do matters, don't know how its going to play out.. gonna leave this picture here though.


----------

